# Tundra TRD - Where are you??



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, I'm getting ready to pull the trigger and invest in an 05 or 06 Crew Cab 4x4 Tundra. I'm having a bear of a time finding one w/ the TRD Off-Road Pkg. Do you really think it would make that much of a difference for taking the truck to Hatteras. That's mainly the majority of off road activity I'd put the truck through. Plus, any advice on a deal on a front hitch and rod holder rack? Thanks.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and get the Tacoma 4door TRD. They are alot better on gas and easy to get not to mention about 10-12 grand cheaper


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Tacoma vs. Tundra*



Cobia Seeker said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the Tacoma 4door TRD. They are alot better on gas and easy to get not to mention about 10-12 grand cheaper


I'll be pulling a Camper so I'm liking the 4.7L v8 (282hp) I love the Tacoma, had one for the last 5 years, but I need some more power as I add toys


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

I understand but the Tacoma is rated...6500lb towing and 246hp. I have pulled 7000 with no problem


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck did you get to drive it home tonight???? Nice meeting you at checkerd flag small world for sure. I am in the think the price over mode but should have mine this weekend as well. Give me a yell 375 6063 or PM me we can head down south together try them out on the beach 

Ken


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Got it.*



RedskinFan228 said:


> Congrats on the new truck did you get to drive it home tonight???? Nice meeting you at checkerd flag small world for sure. I am in the think the price over mode but should have mine this weekend as well. Give me a yell 375 6063 or PM me we can head down south together try them out on the beach
> 
> Ken


Sorry for the late reply, but I was having sex w/ my new truck in the driveway I've got Hatteras fever again, and I just there last week!! Sounds like you're grinding the characters at Checkered, so I wish you luck!! Nice meeting you!! I'll give you a call so we can hook up at the Point or Ramp 49, not this weekend, but next. Cobia may still be around depending on water temps.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

GEEZZZZ...give me a chance to find you what you want...I've been at BEACH FORD for a whole 6 weeks...and i'm fishermen friendly, lol...I will work for you...ask for Gary...or call my cell...493-1208...if we don't have it, I will find it...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

SkunkApe said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but I was having sex w/ my new truck in the driveway I've got Hatteras fever again, and I just there last week!! Sounds like you're grinding the characters at Checkered, so I wish you luck!! Nice meeting you!! I'll give you a call so we can hook up at the Point or Ramp 49, not this weekend, but next. Cobia may still be around depending on water temps.


That sounds great I was shooting for that weekend myself 

Gary good luck at beach ford but I am just not intrested in a ford been there done that and it just did not last. Gonna go with the Toyota this time around. Figure maybe I can get a truck that will last longer than the payments.

Ken


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Tacoma*



Cobia Seeker said:


> I understand but the Tacoma is rated...6500lb towing and 246hp. I have pulled 7000 with no problem



The new Tacoma is rated at *236hp*....


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

My 06 says 246 0n the engine tag. Either way both are good trucks


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I can find you what ever you want...not just fords...


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Found it!*

Gary, 
I had to pull the trigger on the 2005 Tundra @ Checkered Flag. They gave me $3100 under Blue Book, so the deal transpired. I guess since it's such a gas hog, they want to get rid of them. Who knows, I don't give a sh*t about gas prices anyways. I work from home.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

LOL...sounds like you got a great deal...we have a hard time getting them and when we do they go in a day or so...I WAS LOOKING...hope you enjoy it...thanks for letting me try...


----------

